# My collection of videos on CCD



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for the links Ernie.

Some of those links were good. Some of them gave out the same old story.

Has the fellows studding CCD come out with any conclusions yet? IF not, have they at least been able to issolate these things that "arnt" related to CCD, but soo often gets labled as the possible problems?


----------

